# Fry food ?



## joncairns (19 Sep 2011)

I have recently hatched out some Axolotl's and need some very small food for them. Microworm,Grindleworm vinegar eel etc,until I can get my ready supply of baby brine shrimp on the go.

If anyone has any I can buy,I would be very grateful.

Jon


----------



## dw1305 (19 Sep 2011)

PM sent


----------

